# Hole In One



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello All 
I am looking for some help I have a very dear friend just turned 70 and got his first Hole in one. I thought that I could make a case for the Occasion
I have a flag from the course, a score card and of course the ball (well ok I don't have these he does). I have seen a few cool boxes out there and was hoping someone has done or seen one for a golfer. I thought I could get his wife to be in cahoots with me and sneak this stuff away and give it to him for Christmas. I have had a few ideas but none of them so far are the "One" 
As always your generous help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rob...

shadow box, large enough to display the items nicely, with a blown up picture of the hole as a backdrop within the display case itself. Find out if the hole that the hole in one was gotten on, has any tree's, If so, perhaps make the display case out of a similar wood. If he was playing in a foursome, have the other three folks sign the picture in the background. Instead of the typical brass placcard, make a glass door for the case, and have the glass etched with all of the information. course name, hole, length, names of players, date, club used....


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Bill 
These are Great Ideas I was going to have the guys sign the Flag, And I really like the Idea of the picture as a backdrop I'm going to mull this over for a while I will keep you all posted.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great ideas, Bill!!


----------

